# Mobile Phone Cameras



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Such quality such detail in macro


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I was thinking of selling on Ebay,now my photorgraphic standards have improved for the worse


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Bit of camera shake there. Was it set on vibrate?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I was leaning on something,it is just the quality of the camera


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

To be fair, I don't think the phone cameras are auto focus at close to. Stan should know about these.

I have seen pics taken at infinity though, and they give quite a good picture. Be interesting to know what the focusing range is. Does it not say on the spec!?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Phone was gived to me,no manual,Have to look on the makers site.Will have a look.


----------



## phlogistician (Jul 22, 2003)

The focus on mine is 1m to infinity (and beyond?!), so no good for watches or close up work.

It's great for snagging snaps of my gf, friends, dogs, or whatever as I always have my phone with me.

The macro thing will come though, I read an article in 'New Scientist' about a company that reckon they have cracked making very small moving lens arrangements, which will be perfect for mobile devices.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Alex at least we can now see your watches .. well sort of see them


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

John


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Everything else seems to be possible with these 'phones. Are you still able to use them for their original intended purpose? i.e. making or receiving a call, or is that now surplus to requirements?


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I like mine because I can send and receive e-mail, not just text messages. I've got zoom, so I'll attempt a pic tonight and see if it comes out any better.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

My phone is great,email,MMS,Wap,MP3,Video,and all that stuff.Camera is not the best.Ok for people and large objects,no good close up though


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Anyone on Orange Pay as you go? Thinking about it for when my contract's up. I need one with email.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I am Paul.

I had a works phone,so had my number of contract phone put on Pay as you go.Now I do not have a works phone,just use Orange all the time.

Email,Wap,and MMS are fine,no problems.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

What Irks me is not the quality of the pic but the fact you can see he's put a mesh on such a lovely watch!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Paul you cheeky monkey


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't know much about camera 'phones but I suspect that the optics are very simple, possibly fixed focus. In which case they may not be able to get anything closer than a metre sharp.

The next generation may be quite competent, 2Mp if I'm not mislead.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I think the mesh looks nice on the RLT8


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> What Irks me is not the quality of the pic but the fact you can see he's put a mesh on such a lovely watch


What worries me is that it looks as if its on his pillow.....I dont think its a blurry picture, I recon hes got one of those soft filters for a romantic shot....Come on Alex is it true, are you sleeping with your watches?????
































Jason


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thanks John.It is a thick mesh,German made by Vollmer.Very comfortable


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Jason
















I always sleep with at least one watch


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> ...... are you sleeping with your watches?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Jason ...







doesnt everyone??


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> doesnt everyone??


I guess.....kind of...they are close by I suppose ...but not in the bed, angled just right so in the fading light the last rays of the sun just catch...the naked lugs ....like.....Oh .........Oopps...






























Jason


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------

